# Meyers E-47 Making me crazy



## mason110 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey Guys, Heres one for you. I have a meyers e-47 older style pump. Its the one with the bigger size a valve. Anyway the problem im having is the plow is leaking down. now i replaced the a valve still drops, rebuilt the pump and changed all o rings even in the ram section. Plow worked ok for eh five times. Then it started leaking down and struggling to raise(very slow). So i took it back apart disasembled eveything cleaned it out changed fluid replace all o-rings a second time. Put it back on and it worked fine for a few attempts. Now its doing the same thing again. Raising slow, struggling, leaking down, etc. Now what can it be? Just old and needs to be replaced? Could a weak truck battery cause it to leak down? Maybe not enough volts to properly operate the solenoids? Any ideas would be appreciated since I dont know what else to do.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

Is the lift ram scarred and weeping. Maybe the wiper seal is bad.check couplings


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Did you inspect the bore to besure it was not pitted or scarred and that your piston was straight? If not do so when you rip it apart again.


----------



## mason110 (Dec 21, 2008)

yeah i did check the bore and it seemed to be ok, the ram itself has a few small pits in it but they seem to be close to the top of it where the bolt hole is. As far as the wiper seal i did not change that, I will try that out.


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

A weak battery will have no effect on it leaking down but may be the source of your slow/struggling lift.
How fast does it leak down?
Does the power angle work OK?


----------



## mason110 (Dec 21, 2008)

to be honest with you its intermittant. Sometimes leaks slow, other times pretty fast. sounds crazy i know but its true. thats why its driving me crazy. You just never know what it will do. at times it will even hold for a bit.


----------



## mason110 (Dec 21, 2008)

sorry forgot to say the angle works to the left and right, but is slow also.


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

The slow lift and angle could be weak battery, poor ground or power connections, weak motor, worn pump. Assuming the battery, power, ground, all check out OK and the motor sounds like it running fine you could put a pressure gauge on it to see if the pressure is up to spec.  If you haven't already, read through this.. http://www.meyerproducts.com/upload/forms/1-562%20R16.pdf


----------



## mason110 (Dec 21, 2008)

thank you for the information guys, I think i got the slow lift bit all fixed, but why everytime I take the unit apart and put it together does it hold for three driveways then start to leak down. It does this everytime. I rebuilt it twice cleaned it out replaced fluid. Put it together and put it on truck, then it holds for three four driveways, then all of a sudden starts leaking down. Makes no sense if something was not right with it wouldnt it leak down all the time and not hold at all?


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

Maybe it starts leaking down after the fluid warms up? If it sits overnight will it then work OK for a few driveways again before it starts leaking down?


----------



## mason110 (Dec 21, 2008)

sometimes after letting it sit it will hold for a few driveways, but not all the time, it held after i took it apart twice and rebuilt it. then dropped after a few driveways, what would cause it to start acting up as it got warm?


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

The oil gets thinner and flows better, so if there is a marginal seal/o-ring/etc it'll leak easier. Did you replace the packing/seal on the piston? What does the cylinder look like?


----------



## mason110 (Dec 21, 2008)

ok i see, yea i did replace that. the cylinder looked ok to me, no pitting or dents etc..


----------



## Stan MI (Mar 6, 2005)

Since you've rebuilt the unit a couple of times and it is still intermittent maybe it's something else. Is it possible that your down function is getting voltage causing the plow to drop. Maybe a controller going bad ?

JAT


----------



## mason110 (Dec 21, 2008)

yes could be, but if the controller had a short wouldnt the plow blade drop suddenly and not leak down? Just having a hard time thinking it is in the unit itself I had this thing off so many times running out of things to replace lol.


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

How about the o-ring between the piston and ram?


----------



## mason110 (Dec 21, 2008)

i replaced that too, would the seal between the pump and motor cause that?


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

mason110;716402 said:


> would the seal between the pump and motor cause that?


That would just cause a leak, wouldn't make the lift leak down.


----------



## mason110 (Dec 21, 2008)

ok, well im going to take it off the truck today, and take it apart again over the weekend, so ill inspect everything again, and ill let ya know if i find anything suspicious. Thanks again for all the help I appreciate it.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Check all seals pertaining to the ram. One o-ring at the bottom of the cylinder, Fiber cup on the piston, small o-ring under the brass piston, ram seal on bottom of cap, wiper seal on top of cap... The either clean and rebuild the "A" up valve or install a new one...


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

worst case. look at were the base oring sets on the cylinder in the case. is there a definite groove for the oring? often the cylinder is installed crooked and that knocks the ridge for the oring off. a small sliver of aluminum is usually found in the oil.


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Have you looked at the B valve and the ball/check valve under it? I believe on that one it also holds pressure while in the up position, so if the B valve leaks it will also lower.


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

From the manual....

The E-47 and E-57 models incorporate two additional
check valves, necessary because the “B” and “C”
Solenoid Valves, being spool valves, have some
leakage.
One check valve is located between the “B” Solenoid
Valve and the lift cylinder. It prevents the hydraulic fluid
in the lift cylinder from leaking back through the “B”
Solenoid Valve which could cause the weight of the
plow to angle the plow to the left by forcing hydraulic
fluid through the “C” Solenoid Valve into the right power
angling cylinder.

So the question is, when the plow leaks down does it cause the plow to angle to the left?


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Turbodiesel;710748 said:


> Is the lift ram scarred and weeping. Maybe the wiper seal is bad.check couplings


WOW!!!!!!, Advice you can take to the bank (from a pro no less!!!!)


----------



## mason110 (Dec 21, 2008)

04sd, no it drops straight down. I took it off yesterday and checked everything again, everything looked good, Put it together put it on truck. It leaked down twice when i first put it on. Now its holding again. So i guess we will see how long it holds for this time. You would think that it either would leak down, or not leak down and hold. The intermittant leaking down and holding is the thing i dont understand.


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

I've been having a similar issue, what style A valve do you have 3/8" dia old-style, or 5/8" dia new style. On the 5/8" dia one if the valve itself is taken apart it could be out of adjustment on the jam nut and cause the intermittent problem.


----------



## mason110 (Dec 21, 2008)

I have the old style a valve.


----------



## mason110 (Dec 21, 2008)

I even replaced it with a new one.


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

The intermittent thing makes me think it's in the A valve not always closing tight but you already replaced it? I'm out of ideas now except to replace it again.


----------

